# Compressor questions



## RDSpaGuy (8 mo ago)

I am not an hvac guy, but I work with alot of motor control systems so know my way around to some degree.
My AC is not ac-ing. Everything runs but no cold air inside or hot air outside. Capacitor tests good from what I can tell, running from 0 ohms to OL in about a second on both fan and herm. Compressor tests at .5 ohms C-R, 1.5 ohms C-S, and 2.2 ohms R-S. Some small fluctuation. Not perfect, but neither is my tester. But when I test the compressor it pegs 0 ohms before rising gradually to the end reading. Is this normal for a compressor? Compressor draws about 11 amps running, with 5 amps on the start circuit when running. Gets too hot to touch in minutes. 
Bad compressor, or could I have lost my refrigerant over the winter? Does it have a centrifugal switch/ start switch like a pump motor in there that could be bad, or is it non-serviceable?
I appreciate any advice.


----------



## bobber (Jun 24, 2021)

Impossible to diagnose online. Certainly one cause possible is low on charge. Would be low on amps, compressor would run hot and no ac-ing as you say. Your compressor ohms properly and runs so the only thing to check there would be hi & low pressures to see if it's compressing, which I bet it is.


----------

